# My last thread of today----The third reich famous persons



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

My last thread of today----The third reich famous persons models
Can you recognize who they are?please post your answers.
I will post the corret answers three days late,the last pic is a joke. 
Happy to everyone ,I have to go to bed.Tomorrow I must be on a business trip. See you three days late.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

I'll be......


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

I think one of them was Ken, in fancy dress, but I couldn't see Barbie anywhere. As for the others, I didn't recognise any of them! Unless one of them was supposed to be Donald Pleasance?


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2009)

The first pic, on the left is Adolf Galland. The 4th pic down, the guy in the
center is Herr Shicklegruber and the one on the right is Gobels.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2009)

1st pic I would say Galland, unknown and the chap who "sunk" the Ark Royal in Scapa Flow - Priess?


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

I guessed they were SUPPOSED to be Galland, Goebbels, Adolf, and another maybe Heydrich, and Himmler, but I didn't think they looked much like them. And the 'Galland' character was holding a cigarette, he only smoked cigars I believe. I'm not being negative or derogatory, I just don't think they looked much like the characters they are supposed to be, more like reproductions of actors playing the parts.


----------



## muller (May 5, 2009)

I think you're right Terry, thats Alec Baldwin in the center 1st pic, and thats Keanu Reeves, white jacket in the 2nd pic. Hitler looks a bit like John Malkovich


----------

